#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-12
<zarga> hey
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-13
<hbb147h> startx
<hbb147h> how are you
<hbb147h> salu
<dholbach> good morning
<tushar> hi guys n gals!!
<tushar> how dow you ask questions that go into the hangout??
<palefat> I wont be able to be here for the live stream. Could someone ask what Jono thinks of XBMC? And if canonical ever considered integrating it in ubuntu rather than creating their own TV experience?
<sebsebseb> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, sebsebseb!
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> sebsebseb: are you able to see the stream?
<pemibo> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<aelin> yep
<Feeder> QUESTION: Are you working from home?
<aelin> QUESTION: Does ubuntu phone have some special keyboard features like swype typing or deleting with gestures etc?
<pemibo> QUESTION: Today the Ubuntu Phone guildlines were published. (And by the way, they look great ;)) Will there be any guildlines for Ubuntu Desktop in the future too? What do think of those guildlines on the Desktop in general?
<linuxDoug> QUESTION:  What is your favorite kind of coffee?
<Feeder> QUESTION: Would it be possible to have Mark join you for a Q&A?
<JoseeAntonioR> Feeder: that will be done soon, as an UbuntuOnAir event :)
<pemibo> Mark on a uoa session would be awesome! :D
<darkone778> wins points for the terminator reference
<Feeder> JoseeAntonioR: cool :)
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION: Talked to lean since the last Q&A?
<xedi> QUESTION: Can you explain the difference between GPL and LGPL in easy terms?
<Damas> QUESTION: XDA Developers and Maemo talk have been fantastic communities for Android, and Maemo 5 & Meego Development, does ubuntu phone plan to establish similar communities? And will ubuntu be ready to borrow features from tweaks made by developers in those communities?
<aelin> QUESTION: another phone question, i have seeing a lot news about ubuntu phones on tech sites but most of them says it will ship with only 12 question, as far as i understand 12 of core apps will be developed by community, can you please explain that
<As> Q: are Canonical in the future will use golang to build applications after re-writer juju by golang
<darkone778> QUESTION: How has Canonical been working with Valve to improve some of performance issues when using Unity when running games? As various places like Phoronix has mentioned the performance hits when running Unity instead of other desktops like KDE,XFCE, E17 etc.
<pemibo> QUESTON:  What apps will be included in the firs release of the Ubuntu Phone OS image?
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: What's the most *startling* thing you've heard about Ubuntu this week?
<aelin> oh i write question instead of aps sorry for that
<todd328> Will the Ubuntu Software Center Apps be available on the Ubuntu Phone platform?
<Damas> QUESTION: Ubuntu has a ton of settings, do you think it will be helpful if we had a "reset defaults" feature just in case things go wrong?
<bashrc> QUESTION: Do you think there's a danger of Ubuntu or Canonical over-stretching itself as it deals with server, desktop, tablet and phone operating systems?  There must be a lot of work in each of those use cases.
<Damas> QUESTION: Apple are rumored to be preparing a smartwatch, do you see Ubuntu heading to smartwatches in the future?
<justin86> QUESTION: Hello. Can you provide some more details on Ubuntu Phone from embedded system platform perspective? What i would like to know is - will you provide only basic generic platform sources for Phone such as Kernel, core linux system Applications and some buildsystem  OR you ar also developing some 3G/4G specific stuff such as GSM daemons and other mobile-phone specific tools which will go open source as well?
<DanS_> QUESTION: The terminal on the phone (the KILLER APP IMO).. would this work like it does on the desktop, ie. will I be able to SSH to my web server with it?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: global jams!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Will you replace Android completly with Ubuntu Phone when the time comes?
<mhall119> rrnwexec: probably the MS Office rumor for me :)
<rrnwexec> yes
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION:do you like soccer ?
<Elken> QUESTION: What noise does a train make?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: the available commands is really independent of the terminal emulator
<sebsebseb> mhall119: wrong person ?
<darkone778> QUESTION: Will we ever be seeing a default video editor in Ubuntu Desktop again like when Pitivi was put in for a few releases?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: yes, sorry
<mhall119> DanS_: the available commands is really independent of the terminal emulator
<zul> QUESTION: do you think the server team is awesome?
<Elken> QUESTION: Where are you going to get your distro names from after 17.04 Zesty Zebra?
<DanS_> thanks mhall119
<bashrc> good answer
<none_of_them> QUESTION: Is Canonical prepared for any possible patent suits by Apple or Microsoft? Especially Apple is known for using suits to fight competition.
<miggs> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu apply for Google Summer Of Code this year?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Going back to my question, I meant would you replace as in not use a Android phone at all anymore, and instead use Ubuntu Phone instead eventually probably?
<Damas> QUESTION: Torvalds uses Macbook Air, what do you use?
<sebsebseb> replacing Android completly with Ubuntu Phone
<JoseeAntonioR> you guys can checkk http://whereschuck.org/ to see where is he
<Feeder> QUESTION: Will you do a Q&A in your Hotdog costume?
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION: what is your 3 tops rock concerts you have been to :-)
<mhall119> sebsebseb: I sure would, I'd love to replace my Android with an Ubuntu phone
<sebsebseb> mhall119: whate ven if hardly any apps :d
<Elken> Grumpy cat
<Elken> Best wallpaper ever
<Feeder> NO!
<sikaish> can u share link to your wallpaper? :D
<Feeder> :D
<mhall119> sebsebseb: 1) I believe there will be apps, partly because 2) I can help make sure there are apps :)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: oh ok
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION: can u share link to your wallpaper
<sikaish> QUESTION : Can u share link to your wallpaper? :D
<mhall119> sebsebseb: 3) QML is so simple and powerful, and will be shared with Blackberry and Sailfish, that I expect a large number of new app developers
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: What's it like to be a community manager? What is your favorite part about it?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: opensource/freesoftware even that you liked the most and why, with the exception of a UDS?
<mhall119> Steam4Linux: he really likes having meetings, that's why he does so many :)
<pawelbial> QUESTION: What do you think about Opera moving from Presto to WebKit engine?
<sebsebseb> pawelbial: oh are they
<Steffen_> QUESTION: Any plans to bring back the intellihide  feature for the Unity launcher ?
<Feeder> QUESTION: What was first? The chicken or the egg?
<miggs> what is the orange guy doing there?
<Elken> QUESTION: You said on Bryan Lunduke's World of Linux that you were on Slackware '96 and Debian back in the good old days. Did you contribute to either of these distros, and if so to what degree?
<benkaiser> sebsebseb: I will be making apps fot the phone too
<DanS_> QUESTION: Has the confusion/frustration about UEFI Secure Boot affected Ubuntu adoption rates to your knowledge?
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: I typoed
<sebsebseb> event
<mhall119> miggs: that's JoseeAntonioR, he's the one who makes ubuntu-on-air possible, give him a big thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> sebsebseb: you missed a T :)
<sebsebseb> JoseeAntonioR: yep
<bobbuttons> QUESTION Any more Shot of Jaq?
<darkone778> Slackware 41 floppies please
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: If Microsoft ports Office to linux, how do you think it would benefit Ubuntu?
<Elken> I had a Slackbox some years back and I remember installing it. It was such a great feeling seeing x loading 1st time round.
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION: probebly asked before, have you tested Gentoo?
<PabloRubianes> QUESTION: What do you think about UbuConLA? www.ubuconla.org The Latinamerica LoCo Driven Conference
<miggs> the egg was first.  made by a close ancestor of current chicken. the first chicken had a mutation.
<Elken> QUESTION: I imagine you don't have much free time, but if you do, what do you do? Besides barbequing. ;)
<AlanBell> the chicken house comes first or a fox will eat the chickens and you won't get any eggs.
<Fish-Selection> QUESTION: Can you confirm that ubuntu is free from horse meat? :P
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Which was the famous person from the open source or free software communites, that you enjoyed meeting the most and why?
<Steffen_> QUESTION: Are there any work being made for a new sound theme ?
<bashrc> horseburgers!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ^
<benkaiser> QUESTION: Where is your Ubuntu Phone OS this week? last week you said your co-worker had it in China
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Are you playing guitair or drums later?
<benkaiser> Ubuntu Phone*
<aelin> QUESTION: will there be a Ubuntu Ringtone
<Feeder> QUESTION: I really love the design of Ubuntu Phones Unity. Will some of it be backported to the desktop?
<Elken> QUESTION: Have you tried Ubuntu Cola, if so what did you think of it?
<darkone778> Things happen when Linus flips a middle finger to hardware companies weve noticed :)
<Fish-Selection> QUESTION: Has work on the voice controlled HUD begun yet?
<rrnwexec> yes
<DanS_> QUESTION: When they do the Ubuntu movie (you know like the upcoming jOBS movie and the previous The Social Network).. who would play Jono Bacon?
<decreeofj> I WANT THAT WALLPAPER!
<Elken> Bruce Willis
<mhall119> ttp://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/ is the Global Jam page
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/ is the Global Jam page
<Elken> jono: Bruce Willis
<mhall119> DanS_: Kevin Bacon, obviously
<Elken> Of course
<Elken> Benedcit Cumbarpatch
<mhall119> Howie Mandel
<zlcss> bobcalt goldwaite
<Feeder> QUESTION: What was your favourite question you were asked in these Q&A hangouts?
<aelin> QUESTION: if no baby in next door, can you play some Maiden riffs
<linuxDoug> Craig Ferguson
<ahayzen> QUESTION: The Ubuntu Phone App Design Guidelines have just been announced, will there be design guidelines for the desktop any time soon?
<mhall119> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps is the phone guidelines
<Elken> A ok
<mhall119> QUESTION: What is Ubuntu Friendly?
<JoseeAntonioR> loco.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> you'll also be amazed by how many people say "Hey, I've heard of Ubuntu, it seems really nice, are you involved in that?"
<Elken> QUESTION: Do you take requests?
<pemibo> Sound is fading out :(
<sebsebseb> mhall119: thinking of wearing some more, well  known that it's geek stuff, and what people may acstauly know what it is stuff when out :D  sometimes
<sebsebseb> mhall119: I mean like Firefox t shirt say for example maybe
<sebsebseb> something where people might see, and think oh I know that
<none_of_them> Lots of bass but it looks like you know what you are doing.
<mhall119> sebsebseb: I usually have wonderfully friendly conversations with strangers when I do that
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yep that's the idea :)
<sebsebseb> to get into convos with peopel who would otherwise be igoring me
<mhall119> Even has airport TSA agent chat me up about it
<sebsebseb> oh heh heh
<mhall119> and not in the groping, rendition kind of way
<pemibo> QUESTION: Is the Ubuntu team currently working on any "secret" project?
<palefat> QUESTION: Hi! sorry if this was asked previously, I just tuned in. Could someone ask what Jono thinks of XBMC? And if canonical ever considered integrating it in ubuntu rather than creating their own TV experience?
<HackerFinn> QUESTION: How would you explain what Ubuntu is, to a complete computer newbie?
<Feeder> QUESTION: Whats for dinner?`
<mhall119> Feeder: horse
<mhall119> palefat: the Ubuntu TV is currently collaborating with MythTV developers
<Feeder> mhall119: :D
<Elken> QUESTION: Any plans for more life insurance books in the future?
<pemibo> QUESTION: Have you missed my question? ;)
<none_of_them> QUESTION: Lots of people rely on Googles services on their devices. Is Canonical taking this into account? E.g. Maps, Calendar etc.
<HackerFinn> I think you missed my question too. :)
<HackerFinn> QUESTION: How would you explain Ubuntu to a complete newbie?
<none_of_them> Great. Thank You
<HackerFinn> Thank you. :)
<HackerFinn> I don't trhink so.
<HackerFinn> At least I missed it.
<darkone778> he did hacker
<HackerFinn> I'øm sorry.
<DanS_> QUESTION: Initially Ubuntu phone is a Galaxy Nexus ROM.. any idea of what phones would be supported next?
<HackerFinn> Can you recap it real quick?
<HackerFinn> :)
<Elken> Cheers @Jono
<mhall119> pemibo: if a project is secret, you can't talk about it :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ^ one more Q
<Tuxkalle> hopefully i see you next time :-)
<none_of_them> Thanks Jono
<mhall119> DanS_: only the GNexus has been committed to
<pemibo> Thanks Jono, thanks JoseeAntonioR, thanks the other guy ;)
<bashrc> Thanks Jono
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<DanS_> thanks mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: that's what I'm here for :)
<Ikons> Question: How does Canonical plan to woo must have apps like Facebook and Twitter... which Canonical cannot make and its unlikely that either company would put work into a minority mobile platform?
<From> QUESTION: Do you have any news regarding an Ubuntu for Phone image for Galaxy Nexus?
<dimitrakhs1> Dimitris from Greece here!
<dimitrakhs1> QUESTION I have two for 13.04:Will OSD notifier be clickable,and unity arrangeable position(like windows position)?
<dimitrakhs1> taskbar
<dimitrakhs1> QUESTION:Will Ubuntu phone will be able to handle Android and OS apps like it's rumored for Tizen?
<dimitrakhs1> QUESTION:I have like thousants of ideas for Ubuntu,how can i contribute?
<dimitrakhs1> QUESTION Clickable OSD Notifier?
<redtape-renegade> Jon's grumpy cat wall paper ----------> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/background%20jonos%20grumpy%20cat%20wallpaper.png
<redtape-renegade> **Jono's
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Vince-0> mweb's seacom fails
<Vince-0> (wrong channel)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-11
<sebsebseb>  
<jono> hey all
<howefield> you are seen
<CheeseBurg> Yep like I did
<KarielG0> yeah the thing was weird :D
<CheeseBurg> IRC is complex
<TrendingOnChocol> QUESTION: HiYa Jono \o/ ... What is the underlying purpose of the new Ubuntu Youtube Channel called " Ubuntu Developer Channel " ??
<dick_turpin> [Question} Can you see me now beardy?
<Rakesh_> hi
<dick_turpin> Damn! Didn't get [Question] right
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is the progress on Touch on Tablets
<AironOnPC> Hey  everyone :)
<dick_turpin> Groan, now it's capital letters as well.
<KarielG0> GUITAR YES
<filthy-milfy> QUESTION: What about an email app? Heard making that app is/will be outsourced. Anything's going on?
<Levan> we need email app
<KarielG0> QUESTION: Who did inspire you in your music carrer?
<Rakesh_> QUESTION??  :)
<pensacola_> QUESTION: If you are invited to an open source conference, do Canonical sponsor your travel/accomodation?
<Rakesh_> When i googled U wiki says you are a musician cum software..Interested ...
<Erk> Hey jono, when can your average Ubuntu user expect to be able to install Ubuntu on their phone in a non-developer/industry partner context?
<KarielG0> QUESTION: How do you want to compete with your Ubuntu One? Let's not cheat ourselves, your offer isn't great, f.ex. you offer 5GB of free space while MEGA offers 50GB of free space.
<Erk> QUESTION Hey jono, when can your average Ubuntu user expect to be able to install Ubuntu on their phone in a non-developer/industry partner context?*
<AironOnPC> QUEATION: How you get so clean voice on Ubuntu, mine is usually always kinda noisy or like crackling?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What happened to Ubuntu Music? Is that returning with Unity 8?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Did you miss me not coming to these? I haven't been for quite a while now.
<rstreeter> QUESTION: I seen somewhere that the Ubuntu Software Center might be done away with. Is this this true?
<Rakesh_> QUESTION ::In whihc software (Language) u are working now??JAVA?
<daker> QUESTION: why are you focusing on cordova to access hardware instead of using the standard HTML5 APIs ?
<thedaneyouknow> Is it allowed to make support pages on Facebook to help out people if they have problems with ubuntu?
<dick_turpin> [QUESTION] Last time I was here you was sniffing. Tonight you're sniffing. Are you doing a line before you start or summink? :-)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Been reading articles recently about Nokia doing a forked Android maybe, and how the new MIcrosoft with the new CEO may get cosy with Android,  what do you think about stuff like that?
<theblackdog> Interview: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8fNU3iH5u0
<linuxblack> Question; when there will be a calendar apps and weather apps in 14.04 desktop.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Gnome team has been really pushing an unified UI design and been updating both the desktop and core apps. It looks (and works) awesome. Does the design team look at these innovations from other projects?
<KarielG0> QUESTION: How would buying a PC with ubuntu in the store work? Some mannufacturers have made Ubuntu avaible on their computers but they were non-LTS versions which weren't stable
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: When do you think most distro's with the exception of Ubuntu of course since Mir, will be going Wayland?
<thedaneyouknow> Question: Is it ever going to be possible to run Windows games on Ubuntu?
<filthy-milfy> QUESTION: Do you know if more Ubuntu Laptops like the Dell XPS 13 are coming up?
<theBest> QUESTION: What is JuJu?
<dick_turpin> Ahahahaha
<linuxblack> QUESTION; WHEN THERE BE A CALENDAR APP AND WAETHER APP FOR 14.04 FOR DESKTOP
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: There has recently been a big attack at Canonical for using a CLA. Has Canonical or Ubuntu developers seen a reduction in the amount of new developers or volunteer?
<jim_tonic> QUESTION: Are there financial insentives (read commisions) for people who can create a large amount of new ubuntu users?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Any comments about how GNOME 3.12 will probably get delayed by a bit to early April, because of the Wayland version?  Also what do you think in general about open source free software projects haviing their major releases delayed at times, even Ubuntu with Ubuntu 6.06.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you think that Mint should some how give back a bit at least to the Ubuntu project or Canonical, or do you think it's perfectly ok that they just go and use the Ubuntu repo's for most packages?
<pulu90_> YES guitar
<sebsebseb> yep guitar :)
<justin86> QUESTION: Hello Jono. Despite all flames or others pointless disagreements on the web, i think that Canonical-specific projects such as "mir", "unity", "upstart" etc. are very interesting and useful for the LINUX world.  I like the idea, that Canonical has it's own strong vision about operating system and is developing some it's own components for it. That is unquestionable positive way of activity, and i really do not underst
<justin86> QUESTION: different way, i mean, i even do not use ubuntu (i am debian user), but i totally understand your goals and i am fascinated about your results... You, as Jono, and Canonical in general are doing a great job! So, my question: There was some financial info posted on the web a bit ago about Canonical and it seems that it is still not profitable. Should we be worried about future of your products and company?  PS. Sorry 
<theBest> QUESTION: Why is Ubuntu One not Open Source?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Apparantly the creaters of Gravity used a load of KDE computers to make the film,  what do you think in general when famous film name goes here,  uses  the  Linux kernel or some other open source project, and it becomes public?
<thedaneyouknow> QUESTION: Is there going to be added many more personalization options into Ubuntu in the future?
<KarielG0> QUESTION: What about missing me? I was extremly depressed because I couldn't appear on the last stream ;c
<KarielG0> QUESTION: are you also making some vocals or only playing instruments?
<sebsebseb> KarielG0: oh
<KarielG0> sebsebseb: ah
<dick_turpin> Hmm? Chinny Raccoon methinks?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How important is design in open source? KDE just created a design team and Gnome has been design focused for a while so just wondering your thoughts.
<KarielG0> QUESTION: why isn't Canonical officially supporting Kubuntu?
<thedaneyouknow> QUESTION: Since Microsoft has chosen not to make Windows 8 free, it's a really good push for you guys.. This just means that many more will change to Mac, or Linux. I also think it's stupid they didn't make it free.. They already have a lot of money in their pockets
<CheeseBurg> Can I get a link from the design thing?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Will there be a new file manager coming in to replace nautilus?
<dick_turpin> QUESTION: Jono effectively MS has released an Android phone. Eat your hat! http://www.osnews.com/story/27559/Nokia_releasing_first_Android_phone
<pensacola__> QUESTION: Is there any chance Canonical will provide Ubuntu phones to community  for testing ?
<marcoceppi> juju is amazing <3
<CathMacpherson> QUESTION: Out of the two Desktop Environments " Maté and Cinnamon " coming to 14.04, What are your thoughts on these alternatives by the Clem Team; and your preference ? & 2ndly, is this awesome ?
<KarielG0> QUESTION: did you have any problems installing Ubuntu on your hardware?
<thedaneyouknow> Question: I've tried to run Call Of Duty MW3 on Ubuntu. Problem is that COD MW3 is running on Steam.. But my Steam keeps telling me that it isn't supporting my current platform. Is there any way to bypass that? I've tried to use Wine and PlayOnLinux. But it doesn't seem to work.
<Levan> QUESTION: Is Communism good ?? is not open source in reality  Communism ??
<KarielG0> QUESTION: do you think that there should be no patent system (or something similar instead)? do you think that it's slowing down the progress?
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Are there going to be an engineering  video update.
<stephenb> QUESTION: why did Canonical losses increase in the last UK financial reporting period? are the losses sustainable or are global operations more significant in terms of income generation?
<Levan> QUESTION are we going to get siri alternative on ubuntu ???  Is canonical consider working on it
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Debian chose systemd. How will this effect Ubuntu and more importantly Upstart? Is Upstart really going to be an Ubuntu only project and is that a bad/good thing?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Time for a difernet kind of question:  I don't remember you wearing glasses, since when did you do that?
<Kouakou> QUESTION: is that a mac mouse behind you?? If yes, why??
<CheeseBurg> Kouakou: Music production is done on OSX because lack of professional software for Linux.
<Levan> sure but you had a lot of unfinished releases remember 11.04 boy now that was a release
<rstreeter> QUESTION: The LoCo team in my state has I believe been abandoned by it's creator and I would love to bring it back to life I have exhausted all ways of communication with the LoCo leader and the rest of the team, who would I get in contact with to get this resolved?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Michael Hall is going some work on Debian in his freetime. Do you think more Ubuntu developers should do that too?
<mrbrownstone> YES GUITAR
<ali___> QUESTION: I'm really excited about Unity8 on Desktop. How will convergence work for apps like libreoffice on Unity8?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Have you figured out how to create click packages with other languages.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  When Ubuntu 15.04 LTS comes out, what do you think the state of Ubuntu will be like? I mean on the desktop, the phone, the TV, etc.
<sebsebseb> and why?
<sebsebseb> no  the next LTS after 14.04, so not 15.04
<Levan> Boston Matrix basically
<KuCZik> QUESTION: I found some old news about MS Office can be released on Linux this year. Do you think is it fake or not?
<Zigurd> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Touch become a mainstream distribution like the desktop and server distributions?
<swedenbbubu> QUESTION: When will you loose the beard?
<Levan> capitalist pigs :D
<Tacobake> screw communism
<swedenbbubu> QUESTION: (bad english) If i get an ubuntu phone, what apps can I expect? Read an article that there is alot of linux software. How does this translate to the phone?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Are the weekly engineering team videos coming back?
<thedaneyouknow> Question: Is it okay to make pages and websites around the internet, that is supporting Ubuntu by answering people
<thedaneyouknow> --- by answering peoples questions*
<dick_turpin> LOL
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Will there be a Bad voltage live anytime soon?
<dick_turpin> Freedom hater Bacon!
<dick_turpin> OH God I'm looking at Jono's groin. :-S
<theblackdog> QUESTION: Where can I get a pick like that ;D
<CheeseBurg> And this is when I leave. Thanks for the video Jono!
<sebsebseb> leaving on the guitar hmm
<sebsebseb> playing
<KarielG0> bye bye
 * dick_turpin waves o/
<ahayzen> thanks jono
<sebsebseb> good session jono
<jono> thanks!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-12
<zryan> how to install (ubuntu touch) on galaxy s4???
<jose> mhall119: it has
<nik90> mhall119: you are live
<ahayzen> mhall119, we can see u :)
<tvoss> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/12/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119, tvoss, bfiller
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/12/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<nik90> hmm why is tvoss in black and white
<tvoss> nik90, vintage :)
<nik90> tvoss: lol :)
<mhall119> any questions, go ahead and ask them now
<nik90> thnx mhall119
<ahayzen> thanks mhall119 tvoss
<tvoss> ahayzen, yw :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-13
<Shazmil> Hi Is there any chance you will create a Ubuntu dock for android where you can use your Android experience with Ubuntu desktop
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-14
<andrea81> 'morning to all
<Ujan_> Hi
<Rambo> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-16
<c2et331> How to make a scandisk bootable?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, did you set up the event in G+ and everything already?
<akiva-thinkpad> I already posted it on reddit :)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Congratulations on the BQ launch! What will be the focus for the phone now you have a phone on the market?
<akiva-thinkpad> Knightmare, US version! :S
<dholbach> ok, ubuntuonair.com updated
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, do you mind if I advertise on #ubuntu this event? Not spamming, just posting it once for everyone to see?
<dholbach> sure, go ahead
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, okay cause I was banned for doing exactly that last week :)
<dholbach> really?
<dholbach> who did?
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l
<dholbach> I don't know anything related to that
<dholbach> ah, so that's on #ubuntu on irc
<dholbach> I thought it was on twitter :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<dholbach> right, sometimes mods and ops are a bit overeager trying to keep things peaceful
<dholbach> which, in #ubuntu, is a heroic task
<dholbach> I can imagine that that's what happened
<akiva-thinkpad> yah that is true. He was civil about it, and had good intentions.
<ThisWasATriumph> Guessing that it hasn't started yet, eh?
<akiva-thinkpad> ThisWasATriumph, 40 minutes :)
<ThisWasATriumph> Sadly I won't be able to join, then. Good luck to all and thank you, akiva-thinkpad !
<k1l> to make it clear: you are banned form #ubuntu because we try to keep a technical support going on there and allowing others to spam their announces in there would ruin that attempt. after already asked you to stop that you did that again (and on nearly all other support-only channels in the ubuntu namespace). you are free to post it to the offtopic channels
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, I don't disagree. I just don't regard the notification as spam.
<ThisWasATriumph> One final thing, akiva-thinkpad , if I may: Do you happen to know if this will be on the youtube channel after it's finished? (Just learned about UbuntuOnAir today, so I'm curious)
<k1l> if we make a excemption for your favorite ubunut project, we need to make them for other projects too. and that is why we have a tehcnical support only channel (#ubuntu) and then other social channels like #ubuntu-offtopic .
<akiva-thinkpad> ThisWasATriumph, yes it will
<k1l> ThisWasATriumph: yes. they are streamed and saved on youtube
<akiva-thinkpad> ThisWasATriumph, you can also ask your question now, i'll make sure it gets asked.
<akiva-thinkpad> just go like
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why does popey have sideburns?
<ThisWasATriumph> Thank you very much!
<dholbach> haha
<ThisWasATriumph> Can it be just about anything about Linux/Ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, if I were able to get special permission, would you be comfortable with having an exception in that case?
<akiva-thinkpad> ThisWasATriumph, almost anything. Don't ask for a tutorial on how to clear your browser cache :)
<akiva-thinkpad> that is more of a support question. But if you want their opinion on systemd, go ahead
<ThisWasATriumph> QUESTION: What tweaks do you guys do to the kernel, if any, to get Ubuntu running nicely on most system?
<akiva-thinkpad> Good question :)
<ThisWasATriumph> Well thank you :)
<ThisWasATriumph> Thank you very much akiva-thinkpad -- I'll be sure to listen to it later! I'll hang in here to listen to the "introduction video" above!
<akiva-thinkpad> introduction video?
<ThisWasATriumph> On the UbuntuOnAir site, the 37 minute video that I guess was done last week, haha.
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: in that case the irc-council is "my boss" so if they make a decision thats it. they even can reset the ban themselves. but i still dont think we should distract the support only channel with more noise than needed and we should see the consequences of others seeing your exception and thinking they can make their announcements, too.
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, okay thanks for letting me know. I'll be sure to ask them.
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: as i said several times for you: #ubuntu-offtopic will be just fine. but you just joining all ubuntu channels seeking for more users to randomly get anounced, that is more like spam.
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, in your opinion. On kubuntu: <shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I don't see how that's spam tbh <shadeslayer>it's relevant to (K)Ubuntu
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: thats why it will suit into #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> mark the "technical support only" for the support channels
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, Well these sessions do serve as a broad type of support, and often they serve as a technical support as well, depending on the session. Anyways I think we both understand our positions respectfully. I'm not here to undermine your authority, and I said you were free to ban me.
<k1l> i know you would like to push your projects with the ~2000 users in #ubuntu but others do want to do that too. that will lead to more noise.more noise will lead to worse support. worse support will lead to bad user experience with ubuntu and the community......
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, How is the ubuntu community team Q&A, "My project"?
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: i wish all ubuntu projects the best, but not on cost of other projects. like i said often: #ubuntu-offtopic is the discussions and chat channel to #ubuntu. you can announce this sessions in there in have discussions about that there
<akiva-thinkpad> Would you agree that most users would appreciate an opportunity to inquire about Ubuntu in general?
<catern> ah, I have a question to ask, but I won't be able to watch the stream at the moment, is that okay?
<k1l> i am not sure about a user sitting in front of a black screen because a update killed his video driver.
<catern> I will just watch the recording later
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, yep; ask and i'll make sure it gets asked.
<k1l> and that is what #ubuntu is full of: technical support. and that is the point you dont get. you just see 2000 users and want them to join your favorite project.
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll let folks know on FB and Twitter - can you let G+ folks know?
<catern> okay, recently I saw a demo of GTK on Mir, http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=Y61wR_7K64Y&u=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNlZDmEdOVrk and was wondering if that means GTK might be supported on Ubuntu phone
<catern> could be, might be, at some point
<freeemint> whats todays topic
<catern> I would be very excited if that was the case :)
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, I understand your viewpoint. In the end, I think we should let the IRC council decide. Would it be alright if we left the matter until that point?
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: yes
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, :)
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: anyway, that was my question :)
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, thats a good question; I saw that too!
<NaneK> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: from Catern okay, recently I saw a demo of GTK on Mir, http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=Y61wR_7K64Y&u=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNlZDmEdOVrk and was wondering if that means GTK might be supported on Ubuntu phone
<akiva-thinkpad> NaneK, hi
<Arend-Jan> Hallo
<akiva-thinkpad> Halo!
<dholbach> starting in about 13m :)
<fresh_bananah> QUESTION: where is the BQ Ubuntu gold edition?
<fresh_bananah> um.. too soon :(
<freeemint> QUESTION:
<fresh_bananah> o_O
 * balloons floats in
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: oh, yeah, you are the one who replied telling me to ask that question here :)
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, I did no such thing!
<catern> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2v4ndf/gtk_apps_on_mir_unity_8_ubuntu_next_1504_early/coerk9i
<akiva-thinkpad> you can't prove anything!
<catern> akiva... looks like you!
<catern> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> My evil twin!
<akiva-thinkpad> Looks like hes up to his old tricks again...
<fresh_bananah> can you run gtk apps on mir?? OMG!
<fresh_bananah> gimp is gtk?
<akiva-thinkpad> Yes ! wheres the youtube vid...
<akiva-thinkpad> fresh_bananah, gtk stands for gimp tool kit
<akiva-thinkpad> so I think so
<fresh_bananah> that's nice
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/10/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ashok> when do ubuntu phones available in INDIA
<fresh_bananah> QUESTION: when do ubuntu phones available in INDIA
<mhall119> if you have questions, you can ask them right here, just start them with the word "QUESTION" in all caps
<akiva-thinkpad> Good question fresh_bananah !
<fresh_bananah> thanks :>
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<NaneK> QUESTION: Why did Ubuntu changed home screen background from orange/purple to white? :(
<nk_> QUESTION will the os be released for other phone users
<NaneK> I ment on the Ubuntu for phones...
<kemmler> QUESTION: Has anyone from Canonical been approached by any of the three letter agencies to modify Ubuntu to lessen privacy or install a backdoor? Also, do you have a canary in place for the event of a gag order or similar circumstance?
<akiva-thinkpad> kemmler, woah good question!
<freeemint> QUESTION : Is a terminal preinstalled?
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, have you seen the ubuntu terminal reboot?
<freeemint> nopr
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyCVQ9DwEiY
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, and that is a month old :)
<theBest> QUESTION: How long will an ubuntu phone be suported? Also at least five year like the desktop version? Or does this depend on the hardware manufacturer?
<aquarius> QUESTION: how do the standard six-monthly desktop releases (14.10, 15.04, etc) interact with the phone, which is more of a "rolling" release? Will new phone core images be pushed out when they're ready, or will they eventually be batched up and pushed every six months? If system image tech comes to the desktop, will the idea of six-monthly releases go away?
<akiva-thinkpad> aquarius, popey thinks ubuntu will switch to rolling releases!
<freeemint> Question : Is there any chance for a ubuntu tablet in the next half year!
<justCarakas> almost missed it :p
<aquarius> akiva-thinkpad, that's why I'm asking the question. If the "core" becomes "rolling", and most apps move to being delivered through the store, then the whole notion of a six-monthly release goes away, I think
<popey> SIDEBURNS OF POWERRRRRR!
<czajkowski> LOL
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<aquarius> Alan "Samson" Pope :)
<justCarakas> nice question akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> lol!
<freeemint>  QUESTION: How long will an ubuntu phone be suported? Also at least five year like the desktop version? Or does this depend on the hardware manufacturer? +1
<justCarakas> QUESTION any updates on the HTML5 apps :) you said a couple of time already that you would invite someone from that team but im still waiting
<blaz_> QUESTION Are you aware of the slow boot, responsivenes of edge gestures and slow/glitchy animations on the new BQ device? Are you doing anything about those issues? There is also this video showing an issue with multitouch issues on Android. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLX_EnUgSrg Has anyone reported this issue with Ubuntu on this device?
<fresh_bananah> yes
<freeemint> Question Can you stop promoting the IRC?
<Tm_T> freeemint: what promotion?
<justCarakas> why would they stop promoting that freeemint ?
<skerit> Stop promoting the IRC?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: what is an example of convergence?
<justCarakas> QUESTION do the covers also work for nexus 4 ? :D
<Tm_T> blaz_: as owner of BQ Ubuntu edition, what slow boot or edge gesture issues?
<aquarius> blaz_, I've just tested multitouch on my Bq Ubuntu edition phone and I don't believe that there's a problem with it.
<ttyX> No timeline for India, I'm disappointed :(
<skerit> One small step at a time, ttyX :)
<blaz_> Seen it on a couple of video reviews...
<Tm_T> blaz_: initial boot is slow, ofcourse, because it sets up things on the background
<Tm_T> blaz_: after that it's nowhere slow IMO
<SimonK> QUESTION can I download phone apps without being registered anywhere? (is there a difference between free apps and payed apps?)
<justCarakas> QUESTION can't canonical brovide (see what I did there :p) a service to buy the phones from BQ and ship them to other countries for a small fee ?
<aquarius> blaz_, I've not experienced any issues with edge gesture responsiveness, and boot time seems roughly equal to other phones I have (Nexus 4/Android, iPhone 5). Glitchy animations and frame rate I agree with you on, though.
<skerit> justCarakas, such services already exist, though. Like Skypax in the UK.
<NaneK> Thank you Michael :D
<Ng_> Whats the build is being used in the Bq release of Ubuntu?? Is this Ubuntu-rtm ?? Can you give some insights on this..
<justCarakas> wasn't the porting guid delayed because the ssd crashed of the person working on it ? :p
<SimonK> QUESTION how will a extern SD-Card fit into "Apps can only work with their own Data"? will all apps utilize the extra storage?
<justCarakas> QUESTION what will you do when there are like 20 phones shipping ? will you still test them all yourself ?
<NaneK> QUESTION: Are there plans for redesign of Ubuntu Software center for desktop?
<SimonK> QUESTION when will the Touch/Porting (Wiki-) page be made available?
<Ng_> QUESTION : Whats the build is being used in the Bq release of Ubuntu?? Is this Ubuntu-rtm ?? Can you give some insights on this..
<freeemint> QUESTION: Is full harddrive encryption available on Ubuntu Touch yet? If not when then?
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, good question!
<popey> mhall119: terminal is pre-installed on mako, not on krillin
<balloons> lol, indeed
<justCarakas> QUESTION is the mail client pre installed ?
<Tm_T> freeemint: didn't see such option available
<kemmler> thanks for the answers
<balloons> it is in the store, terminal and file manager both, nab'em!
<davmor2> mhall119: There is no terminal preinstalled on the bq device however there is one in the store
<freeemint> indefinite ?
<aquarius> mhall119, a note: terminal doesn't seem to be *preinstalled* on the Bq Ubuntu, but obviously it's available in the store.
<freeemint> not definied?
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: out of curiousity has my question been answered yet? i can't see :)
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, yes it has
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, It was the second or third question if I recall
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: good news? bad news? "who knows" news?
<freeemint> QUESTION: Will donwgrade possible at any time?
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmmm
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, short answer yes, and then goes into some developer implications
<OMG> QUESTION: I've read some reviews of the bq ubuntu phone, and some people complained about the battery management. Will canonical fix this ?
<freeemint> QUESTION: Will donwgrade of the mobile os possible at any time?
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, do you want to know the developer implications?
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: neat, excited to watch it!
<catern> akiva-thinkpad: I can watch it myself later :)
<akiva-thinkpad> catern, okay :)
<k1l> QUESTION: what happens when a phone is not capable of the latest phone-OS-updates due to hardware limitations. like old phones sit on android 2.3 still.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are you guys running 15.04 yet with unity8 and the ubuntu-sdk, or are you still on 14.10?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: what is the battery life on the BQ phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, :)
<justCarakas> mhall119:  the progress, because it always feels like lagging behind a bit
<justCarakas> to the qml stull
<Dreaming^> is the session on?
<akiva-thinkpad> Dreaming^, yessum!
<akiva-thinkpad> 26 minutes in
<blaz_> Thanks! ^^
<justCarakas> whooohoo
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, lol
<AlanBell> general example would be fine
<Dreaming^> okay i'm glad we're sessioning
<davmor2> mhall119, blaz_: no I think it is more that the people videoing are holding another device and trying to demo I think, on the actual device there is no issues with edge gestures at all
<AlanBell> mhall119: dholbach: what runs on a phone and on the desktop (dekko isn't really good on the desktop)
<AlanBell> are there any apps which I would want to run on the desktop and I would also want to run on the phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> AlanBell, again, but with QUESTION: appended to the beginning
<popey> a few, but we're not finished with that yet, so that hasn't been focussed on
<akiva-thinkpad> AlanBell, so for example:
<Jorik_> QUESTION: I heard the Meizu ubuntu phone will be released at MWC. Can we buy it at that time, or will that take some more months?
<AlanBell> akiva-thinkpad: I am responding to the question I asked earlier and has come up now
<Dreaming^> so i read this article here: http://www.fastcompany.com/3041969/ubuntu-phone-scopes-specs-release
<akiva-thinkpad> AlanBell, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Dreaming^> it makes a big deal about how "Ubuntu on phone" will run "scopes not apps"
<jackcy> pretty sure that was asked a lot: where is the flash sale link? it was promised for g+ too
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry :S
<Dreaming^> but afaict it's just like, rebranding the word "app"
<popey> jackcy: http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Dreaming^> is this really some revolutionary new thing or are marketing folks just being their usual excitable selves
<UbunDrd> QUESTION: Any plans of Ubuntu Phone by Ubuntu?
<aquarius> jackcy, the flash sale isn't until tomorrow, which is why there's no link yet :) http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html will have it when sales are actually opened
<popey> UbunDrd: we don't make hardware
<jackcy> thx
<NaneK> QUESTION: Since (as I know) design of Unity 8 for desktop is not ready yet, so is there way/place where we can submit our design ideas of Unity 8 for desktop?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What the heck is Bootstack? Is Canonical selling shoes now?
<Tm_T> NaneK: AFAIK Unity 8 on desktop is currently aiming to be like Unity 7 first
<popey> AlanBell: terminal, file manager, reminders-app, music-app and webbrowser are examples that _work_ on phone, tablet and desktop/laptop, but it's not complete. So looking for a perfect shining example isn't going to lead to success today.
<akiva-thinkpad> All I want in unity8, is the HUD from unity7
<AlanBell> popey: not looking for perfection, just a hello world level crossover app
<popey> AlanBell: Flashback then, that's a good example
<AlanBell> popey: cool, I will have a play with that then
<jackcy> will there be an app store for kubuntu as well?
<popey> AlanBell: also, saucy bacon, which contains recipes making it great.
<AlanBell> nom
<nik90> popey AlanBell: just fyi, flashback is not in the store atm since it requires a API migration to v2 without which it doesnt work.
<popey> nik90: source is in lp tho?
<popey> nik90: nice flashback highlight btw :)
<nik90> AlanBell: you can find the code at https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback
<nik90> popey: :D
<freeemint> Question : Would there be something similiar to .apk for Ubuntu touch
<k1l> QUESTION: ubuntu-touch: are there plans for an email client that supports encryption (gpg mime..)? plans for VoIP apps? some secure call systems (over VoIP)? or will this be 3rd party app wise only? or will solutions from the ubuntu-desktop-repo work there?
<akiva-thinkpad> freeemint, all caps
<popey> mhall119: dholbach apps have specific access to paths
<popey> mhall119: dholbach e.g. music app only has access to ~/Music and the Music folder on the card
<UbunDrd> QUESTION: Does the email client on Ubuntu support Exchange server?
<freeemint> QUESTION : Would there be something similiar to .apk for Ubuntu touch
<akiva-thinkpad> UbunDrd, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, lol
<uoa> Question! Do you have maps?
<justCarakas> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> uoa, QUESTION in all caps :)
<akiva-thinkpad> they filter everything else out
<uoa> QUESTION: Do you have maps?
<uoa> happy? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> uoa, extremely!
<justCarakas> you go uoa :)
<akiva-thinkpad> 41 people watching; thats gotta be a record!
<justCarakas> nha when you sleep akiva-thinkpad hundreds are here
<OMG> does the slow opening apps been fixed already?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, true
<akiva-thinkpad> OMG, Ask the question with QUESTION: appended in all caps
<justCarakas> QUESTION do you also look for Question ? :D
<SidPayton> QUESTION:  What happend to the VLC app and 8tracks scope which where announced a year back?
<OMG> QUESTION: does the slow opening apps been fixed already?
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Will the new scopes (Today, NearBy, etc) be available to the Nexus 4 users? If so when?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, I don't think so. popey; do you see the "Question:" when you do q&a?
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Are there conversations ongoing between Canonical and the Fairphone? Fairphone 2 might be a good match with Ubuntu for all security and environmental thinking people like myself.
<popey> my irc client doesn't care about case
<popey> so yes, I see any variation of "question"
<akiva-thinkpad> :o
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Could +Alan Pope  please show off the new Wearther app designs?! Pretty please.
<popey> because I use the best irc client in the world
<akiva-thinkpad> i've been deceiving others for so long!
<popey> \o/ irssi
<aquarius> popey, how do I type a ctrl in the terminal app? I can use the little popup thing to type *specific* ctrl+? combinations (ctrl+r, ctrl+c) but I can't type a ctrl-d. How do I do that?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, don't you have a dedicated device for it?
<popey> aquarius: bug, needs fixing
<justCarakas> maybe also add highlight for +Alan Pope popey XD
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: ya, which runs irssinotifier, hooked to my irssi
<aquarius> popey, ah, cool; then I'll wait, no worries ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> aquarius, you can also try yelling at it.
<derped_> [QUESTION]: Ubuntu Phone has a Terminal app. So if I (cross)compile a application that runs on a terminal (for example htop) will it run or would I have to create/download a app with QT?
<popey> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1400285 patches welcome ㋛
<popey> derped_: we plan to make a re-usable terminal component so you could do that
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, mhall119; I think you guys will need to go into overtime. So many questions!
<kenvandine> ubuntu-device-flash lets you flash any revision
<ubundrd_> QUESTION: Is it possible to install Ubuuntu on any Android phone?
<bqeater> OMG is not the website, fwiw
<kenvandine> i think there is a reported bug about the battery usage, and it's being worked on
<justCarakas> QUESTION wouldn't it be better to have the feedback app installed by default ?
<kenvandine> battery usage was great a month ago... but something regressed, and we will fix it
<aquarius> derped_, you can run any terminal command in the terminal app itself. The issue will be getting the htop executable *onto* the phone -- if you want to do that yourself as a developer, you can scp the executable and libs onto the phone and run it. If you want to put htop in the store and run it as an app from the Apps scope, then you'll need to have a reusable QML terminal component, which is what popey refers to
<justCarakas> in my experience the battery life on the nexus is better in ubuntu than on android
<akiva-thinkpad> woah interesting! I need to look up this "Layered Model"
<kenvandine> it is better
<akiva-thinkpad> that is a very interesting bullet point that would be useful in promoting the phone.
<kenvandine> my nexus 4 lasts about a day and a half without charging
<popey> aquarius: can you me-too that bug?
<aquarius> popey, have done :)
<popey> ta
<justCarakas> i also me toot
<popey> "Me Toot"
<justCarakas> :D
<popey> Toot! Toot!
<justCarakas> tjoeke tjoeke toot toot
<aquarius> toot 🎺
<ubundrd_> QUESTION: Is 1 GB enough for Ubuntu to run smoothly or will it lag like Android?
<bqeater> what a load of old toot
<OMG> I've read the comments of this guy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXGbRnfqSss , and he says that the didn't liked the battery management...
<justCarakas> toot is better than beep :p
<TenLeftFingers> QUESTION: When will the phone apps start landing with the desktop release?
<OMG> Szymon Waliczek is his name.
<bqeater> The battery life isn't fantastic on my Bq atm either, but the battery isn't that big to start with and i have wifi, gps on all the time
<aquarius> Battery life is not brilliant, in my experience with Bq Ubuntu so far. I'd like to see that get better in an update, certainly.
<justCarakas> QUESTION you said holy cow, are you hindou ?
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1372413
<kenvandine> that's the bug report for the battery issue on the bq
<kenvandine> battery life was pretty good until a few weeks ago
<freeemint> Question( for irc only) what minutes questions are answered now?
<aquarius> This! Is! My! Bootstack!
<aquarius> oh, no, that was boomstick :)
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/bootstack
<akiva-thinkpad> is ekiga softphone still active?
<akiva-thinkpad> I remember when that was installed by default on ubuntu
<OMG> In Portugal people are getting crazy to put their hands on bq phone. I hope they don't get disapointed
<akiva-thinkpad> OMG, interesting :)
<uoa> Nokia Here Maps :P
<OMG> Ubuntu in Portugal is very used...
<justCarakas> google maps web app works as a turn by turn :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nooooo
<davmor2> mhall119: here has turn by turn in walking mode
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<justCarakas> I htink this is the first time the questions are cut off
<mhall119> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<justCarakas> :'(
<justCarakas> :'(
<justCarakas> :'(
<akiva-thinkpad> :(((
<justCarakas> cry me a river
<dragonbite> unfortunately it's not shipping to the USA
<dragonbite> :(
<justCarakas> the sale is tomorrow
<catern> what kernel versions are these Ubuntu phones using?
<uoa> Tommorw!
<catern> the old ones for compatibility?
<uoa> Not today!
<catern> like, 3.4, 3.8, like Android?
<akiva-thinkpad> dragonbite, there is a us phone solution in the works apparently
<justCarakas> in 14 hours :)
<popey> catern: mine is using 3.4
<catern> yuck
<justCarakas> mhall119: its in 14 hours :)
<catern> popey: I understand why, but still... yuck
<popey> meh
<akiva-thinkpad> dragonbite, bq does not work on many of the bandwidths in north america unfortunately. I can't use it on wind for example
<catern> what about an x86 Ubuntu phone? :)
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: yeah, it does. just 2g, not 3g
<catern> then we could have the latest kernel version
<dragonbite> the live chat on the page today said they aren't shipping to USA but its in the works.  I wonder if it is the carrier issue or the 3G that is making it tough
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, oh?
<popey> catern: our first phones are armhf, not x86
<uoa> How much you have devices tomorrow? :D
<catern> popey: I know
<akiva-thinkpad> hummmmmmmm
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> thanks a lot - this was brilliant :)
<akiva-thinkpad> need more minutes!
<akiva-thinkpad> To anyone here with lingering questions, head on over to #ubuntu-app-devel if you have questions about application development. Ubuntu-touch if you have questions about porting, and #ubuntu if you need support
<akiva-thinkpad> and I'm sure there are a bunch of other ubuntu channels too :)
<balloons> awesome, cheers guys
<ahmed__> i want a free ubuntu mobile :)
<ras___> can you explain what convergence is. what is ubuntu 15.04 next will this work on desktops
<bricklin> # Hi ,will there be a image for nexus 6 soon . ?
<zubi> can i use any video calling app like skype or viber at Ubuntu?
<maju> hi
<maju> how to connect android phone on ubuntu
<maju> how to connect android phone on ubuntu
<Guest99264> Mudi
<AlyAnwar> Hi
<alyanwar> Hi
<alyanwar> What makes the Ubuntu phone remarkable ??
<db_> hi
<Guest29520> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-11
<zapa_2> good morning
<zapa_2> QUESTION: any chance of getting some C++/OpenGL documentation for Ubuntu Phone SDK? P.s. grats!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-13
<architex> :-)
<architex> hello there?
<architex> any one?
<architex> no one?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, do you know who develops autopilot?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-14
<elimisteve> I see that "Tue, February 17, 16:00 - 17:00" is the next time Ubuntu On Air will be next. Any idea what time zone that is?
<elimisteve> ...I'm inferring UTC
<toddc> correct UTC so edit to your own TZ
<elimisteve> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-15
<Wuerfel95> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-16
<testing124> \o/
<_Sponge> Yeah you need to do the other things. http://is.gd/HhSYQo
<_Sponge> damn wrong channel
<_Sponge> hi OerHeks ...
<_Sponge> | 30 minutes to-go | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw
<diddledan> yeah, the schedule and tweet said 15:00. I guess they lied
<_Sponge> I think that was UTC, No ?
<diddledan> Britain is currently on UTC/GMT right now?
<_Sponge> Hi OerHeks .
<diddledan> as in I'm in britain. and it's 15:30
<_Sponge> diddledan: Oh, Ok if it's 15:30 UTC , they were wrong.
<OerHeks> hi all
<_Sponge> Here's the feed... you may need to refresh a minute after it starts thou :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw
 * _Sponge does some tidying up .
<_Sponge> http://genius.com/Arcade-fire-intervention-lyrics  |   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NcXE9zuPf4
 * _Sponge slides everyone a cold tango.
<dholbach> who said 15 utc?
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ said 16 UTC :)
<_Sponge> | 15 minutes to go :-)   | +1
<diddledan> dholbach: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir/status/699605458479419393 and the upcoming schedule link from the topic
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> oh ok, then this comes from where? from the calendar?
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you know?
<dholbach> or jose ^
<diddledan> I'm guessing they're tied together since they both said the same
<diddledan> I assume the tweet was automated
<_Sponge> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<diddledan> don't think I'm moaning tho, my tongue is firmly in my cheek at all times, especially when it sounds like I'm moaning :-p
<popey> I have no idea (as usual)
<_Sponge> diddledan: you're fine.
<davmor2> diddledan: liar you're just moaning :P
<diddledan> popey: how dare you reduce your godlike standing by not knowing things
<diddledan> davmor2: ssshhh, don't tell anyone :-p
<popey> IKR!
<_Sponge> popey is #winning https://twitter.com/popey/status/699539892636876800
<diddledan> lol
<davmor2> diddledan: popey knows nothing that is why he is able to reach the the godlike zen state that the rest of us who know stuff can never reach
<diddledan> so does that mean popey can be used as a sundial now?
<_Sponge> davmor2: he eyes, they burn !
<_Sponge> but seriusly, popey would've made a great Star Trek classic/series character :-)
<diddledan> I'd have worn a red shirt
<davmor2> diddledan: you're dead to me, well you will be by the end of the episode anyway ;)
<diddledan> \o/
<_Sponge> | 5 minutes to-go :) |  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw | Start any queries stating the Word "QUESTION" beforehand.
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Shall MarkS be doing an announcement again at the UOS, UOS May 2016 (?). Link -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<dragonbite> anybody know the subject and any guests today?
<mhall119> subject: Ubuntu :)
<dragonbite> duh :)
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What phone/tablets do the panel think 'should' be included in ubports.com ? e.g. Wat would you like to see done ? -> https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<dragonbite> where can I get a free ubuntu phone (might as well as it first ;) )
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Does the panel recommend AirBnB or 'bewelcome' or some other site for the Ubuncon in Germany later this year in Essen, I think ?
<_Sponge> we see the feed !
<mhall119> it's a President's day super-sale!
<dholbach> keep the questions coming! :-)
<_Sponge> QUESTION: why can we hear bagpipes on mhall119 's audio feed, when he's on the Youtube feed ?
<diddledan> QUESTION: how far through the process have we got in the effort to get popey recognised as a saint
<_Sponge> popey has good cushions :)
<mhall119> _Sponge: sneaky Scots are after me
<_Sponge> run away !
<_Sponge> Here's the Ytube feed for everyone :) Beers all-round.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<_Sponge> QUESTION: How often does dholbach popey & mhall119 chat to ISO Testing QA ? How do you talk to them , over there ?
<pink_rabbit_> QUESTION: what are your favorite new ubuntu phone games?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Can you tell us abit about MXC16 in Barcelona - specifically the tablet ?
<davmor2> pink_rabbit_: Machines vs Machines is still awesome :)
<astronfestmon> Hi there! I would to like to know can I make a dev-channel xenia?l Because I'm trying to port Ubuntu for Sony devices
<_Sponge> oh wait, they're answering that, before I asked.
<pink_rabbit_> :>
<pink_rabbit_> QUESTION: any plans/news on vulkan support?
<_Sponge> popey, I'm on 720p and your feed seems blurry. Nice light-shade though :)
<OerHeks> QUESTION: IS, or when will Ubuntu-touch phones be ready for " Short Message Service-Cell Broadcast (SMS-CB) " https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_Broadcast  i think it is pretty important feature.
<Guest66002> hola!
<_Sponge> OerHeks: good question.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest66002> what is the feature of ubuntu desktop after convergence by ubuntu personal and ubuntu touch!?
<_Sponge> the cat, 'Sky' thinks popey should open the door :~)
<dholbach> please make sure you prefix your questions with QUESTION :)
<OerHeks> Guest66002, please use 'QUESTION: " to make your Q clear for the team
<Guest66002> sorry.
<Guest66002> Question: /JOIN #what's the feaure of ubuntu desktop after convergence by ubuntu personal and ubuntu touch?
<pink_rabbit_> QUESTION: any news on the state of the apps ecosystem? how many new apps, nr of downloads etc... whatever stats you have
<Guest66002> Question: what is the feaure of ubuntu desktop after convergence by ubuntu personal and ubuntu touch?
 * _Sponge clears out his earwax to listen to basement jaxx off mhall119  's feed. :-)
<pink_rabbit_> QUESTION: will the current phones bq E4.5 E5 meizu MX4 be upgraded to 16.04?
<fabian___> QUESTION: Do you think there will be Devices with vanilla Ubuntu on them, like without much vendor modification?
<pink_rabbit_> fabian___: +1
<_Sponge> QUESTION: when do we get the Uber (car) Snappy App ?
<_Sponge> bagpipes have stopped.
<pink_rabbit_> QUESTION: on what phone does ubuntu touch works best? meizu bq oneplus nexus etc
<_Sponge> 2 els 2 ows
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What is the state of Discourse ? It's been muted that it may shut-down :-(
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: when fix for miracast technology will be released for current ubuntu phones?
<_Sponge> Get those questions in !
<dholbach> yep yep
<dholbach> sorry guys... my hangout connection just dropped
<diddledan> QUESTION: (less religious, this time) Is there any cross-platform story for apps development where a single codebase can target ubuntu and the more mainstream systems simultaneously? I'm assuming the answer here is Cordova...?
<_Sponge> ok.
<diddledan> QUESTION: (related to previous) will cordova-packaged apps be usable on the desktop in the future?
<aresminos> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu Touch interact with Bluetooth printers? If not, when will the support for that come?
<OerHeks> vulkan > https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan/+packages
<OerHeks> for 16.04
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What are the chances of getting birdie.eu  Twitter client as a Snappy App. ? Nathan dyer is looking for help ! @nathandyer_me
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StephenMWebb/posts/2UYx3krd7Fg
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: when languages for ubuntu-touch keyboard will be completed!? I can't write is Persian that is my primary language! :D
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: when fix for miracast technology will be released for current ubuntu phones?
<dholbach> hyeylaqi128, we go through the list of questions one by one
<hyeylaqi128> thank you
<dholbach> hyeylaqi128, I noted down the question the first time you mentioned it
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Has any of the panel ever user a GNU/Libre ~(principally) Operating System e.g. trisquel, Blag, gnew-sense etc ??
<hyeylaqi128> dholbach, thank you
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: Aquaris M10 tablet as mid-range device can be useful and usable for future ubuntu touch major updates?
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: Ubuntu Desktop apps has been ported for ubuntu-touch or will be run natively!?
<wolf> hi all
<aresminos> QUESTION: For how long will Canonical continue to support for Nexus4?
<Guest96667> i need help with something
<aresminos> *continue support
<jose> dholbach: it does come from the calendar, autotweets
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Instead of just saying "buy an SSD for yur laptop !", Wat would you say to users still using 12.04 and letting them into the UNity eco-system ? How would you recommend Unity ?
<Guest96667> so this change the ubuntu ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What partners at Canonical develop Snappy Apps ? Or is this not a thing, yet ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Has the panel used the github link-up with Launchpad for coding on both platforms with Apps, Snappy or Natively ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Does virus-scanning software work on the Ubuntu Touch phones ? If so which software ?
<_Sponge> e.g. #ubuntu-for-all
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Could I just thank mhall119 for not starting his ceiling fan :-) for the feed.
<mhall119> _Sponge: thank the weather, it's not hot outside :)
<_Sponge> QUESTION: popey, is the Lava Lamp exterior-glass-jar hot to touch , or is it cool ?
<_Sponge> i have a HP bluetooth printer.
<_Sponge> Mike Sheldon. keyboards :)
<aresminos> The Bluetooth printer is used for printing receipts. I have an idea to write an UT app for that.
<_Sponge> *blurry screens of phone*
<hyeylaqi128> QUESTION: can I use javascript and html5 to make ubuntu-touch-apps that works with databases!? data-base apps
<_Sponge> 23 wattching right now. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw
<hyeylaqi128> I'm sorry for my bad english writing!! :D
<hyeylaqi128> thanks for answers
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone! :-)
<hyeylaqi128> bye
<aresminos> bb
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<_Sponge> Could someone chjeck the video .. it keeps freezing for me? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4d0zZZEOw
<_Sponge> bye everyone , Merci a tout !
<John____> Hi
<rachid_> love ubuntu
<rachid_> :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-20
<Amarnath> When ubuntu powered tablet will be out in market ??
<rh300zx> hello all
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-17
<elopio> We'll start in 30 minutes. Today: Mir and dragonboard, with Alberto Aguirre.
<sdrobertw> Hello all!
<zyga> o/
<kgunn> o/
<taiebot> Count downs are boring...
<zyga> tic-toc
<taiebot> oh....
<taiebot> all this for starting soon... where are the fireworks...
<zyga> almost ready
<sdrobertw> https://git.linaro.org/landing-teams/working/qualcomm/kernel.git/tree/drivers/media/platform/msm?h=debian-qcom-dragonboard410c-16.09&id=4fffd62d74b4db1163b32800976086771a1924ae
<taiebot> i suppose he talks about http://www.96boards.org/product/dragonboard410c/
<zyga> yes
<sdrobertw> Thanks for having me guys! Will have to run to a meeting now, I look forward to watching the video later.
<kyrofa> Thanks sdrobertw!
<taiebot> good for airport
<TimDH> Are you going to demo setting up Mir (and any supporting snaps) on a board (or VM)?
<taiebot> What about performance on the board
<elopio> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/
<kyrofa> TimDH that's for you ^^
<TimDH> Thanks!
<taiebot> What are the milestone to see this in off the shelf devices
<kyrofa> taiebot, "this" being what... Mir?
<taiebot> Yes Mir-kiosk
<ogra_> for giggles you can also: snap install unity8-session --devmode --edge
<ogra_> (and run it with "sudo unity8-session" after you connected all the interfaces)
<ogra_> not really functional yet but the base desktop comes up to see how the performance is
<taiebot> Bring back the photo frames...
<AlbertA> https://git.launchpad.net/mir-kiosk-apps?h=master
<AlbertA> https://git.launchpad.net/mir-kiosk?h=master
<yumi_> hi every1
<elopio> hello yumi_
<ufuk> hi
<i_> hi
<elopio> i_: hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-18
<markooo> Hi
<markooo> Someone online?
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-02-13
<khush> Hi friend
<khush> i have hp laptop that have windows 10 .
<khush> and than i make it dual boot with ubuntu 16.04 with different partition
<khush> i have 4 partition with  ubuntu and windows
<khush> but 1 partion that have much data didnt mount
<khush> that have error occurs
<khush> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda5: Command-line `mount "/media/9646d3c0-9bd5-4cc4-b3a9-60148e9ea57f"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sda5: can't read superblock
<khush> what should i do please help im in very trouble
<khush> ??
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-02-16
<athul> HELP
<athul> i uninstalled gnome-terminal in my ubuntu 17.04 and after reinstalling the gnome-terminal iam facing problem. 'gnome terminal has no installation candidate'..help me
<athul> unity tweak tool is not openning
